# Bushido sagt komplette Tour



## Zeh (4 Dez. 2017)

Der bekannte Gangster-Rap-Star Bushido hat seine geplante "Black Friday"-Tour abgesagt. Eigentlich hätte der Musiker bereits am Dienstag in Wien das Auftaktkonzert geben sollen. Nun zog Bushido vorerst den Stecker. Zur Begründung gab Bushido an, die Tour habe „wegen meiner Bandscheibe und meiner Schulter“ verschoben werden müssen. Die gekauften Tickets behielten jedoch ihre Gültigkeit für eine weitere Tour, die im Mai 2018 starten wird. Dafür sind bereits Karten erhältlich.


----------



## Spezi30 (4 Dez. 2017)

sehr schön...nicht, dass er krank ist, aber dass er keine Jugendlichen mit seinem Dreck verseuchen kann..ein Lichtblick in einer dunklen Welt


----------



## Tittelelli (4 Dez. 2017)

hat er den keine Bodygarts aus dem Libanon gefunden?


----------



## JayP (7 Dez. 2017)

Ein herber Verlust für die Menschheit.

Überkrasse TRAURIGKEIT.

Doppelheul.

Das Leben macht keinen Sinn mehr ohne den dopen Rhymes des Oberguru of Wortgesang

live lauschen zu können.

Die Welt geht unter. 

ausg099


----------



## Marco2 (8 Dez. 2017)

*...bei dieser Rapper "Musik"* könnte ich immer die Wände hoch gehen !!! 



*...ein Scheiß hoch 16 !!!*


----------



## Buster (27 Dez. 2017)

Marco2 schrieb:


> *...bei dieser Rapper "Musik"* könnte ich immer die Wände hoch gehen !!!
> 
> 
> 
> *...ein Scheiß hoch 16 !!!*



Jo,wohl zuwenig Karten verkauft


----------



## hirnknall (3 Feb. 2018)

Nur mal so aber ist der noch in der CDU


----------

